# pregnancy symptoms or all in my head?? Advice PLEASE!!!



## lovinmummy

Ok so i have posted about this before but no ones replied for a while and i have had more things happen so please bare with me.. Ok so my last two "periods" have been very unusual for me. They were both 4 days late n lasted only 3 days. The bleeding was fairly steady which was different and the cramps were very different. Normally my cramps are so bad i have to lie in a ball in bed until theyre gone.. The period before the last two was normal. It lasted a week n the cramps were severe like normal.. I have frequent bad headaches, sharp stabbing pains in my lower belly, my veins are sticking out all over the place, im always hot and tired, and my tummy hurts when i suck it in, it hurts when i press on the lower belly im hungryalways hungry but i get full really quickly, i have to get up in the middle of the night to pee, i feel bloated and nauseous all the time.. I dont want to be pregnant so i know i havent convinced myself i am.. I mean if i am thats great. It just really bad timing thats all. We are in the middle of house renos and im getting married in november.. I have taken a few hpts and they are all negative. I dont know how or when i wouldve become pregnant if i am.. I havent missed a pill at all.. Might take them a few hours later if that makes a difference.. W have 2 girls.. 2 and 5 months .. So yea. The symptoms i dont have are aore boobs.. I have had shooting pains in them on and off but theyre not alqays sore and my nipples arent larger or bigger that i can tell.. And my gums dont bleed when i brush my teeth. Those were some symptoms of my other pregnancies.. Maybe all pregnancies n sptoms are different i dont know.. I just want to know of these symptoms sound like i could be pregnant with #3?? Anyone else had these symptoms bu it negative hpts and been pregnant?? I hate the not knowing.. And if im not pregnant.. What could be wrong with me.. Any advice or similar stories would be greatim going crazy over here.. Oh ad another thing.. If it matters my fiance and i never use condoms.. Just the pill.. Anyways im sorry for the typos. Im on my phone.. Sorry its long.. Cant wait for for replies.. Thanks everyone.. Xox


----------



## petitpas

Lovin,with the negative hpts I doubt you are pregnant. You could wait a couple of weeks to retest if you want to be sure.
As for your symptoms, can you go see your GP for a checkup?


----------



## lovinmummy

Yes i have my daughters needles in two weeks.. I have heard that hpts can be negative n you can still be pregnant?... Hmmm i dunno. Probly didnt help i took a the tests through the day n not first thing in the morning ;/ thanks for you input.hun.. Your probly right. I just dont know what to think anymore...


----------



## petitpas

Well, a lot of ladies on here ask the question about false negatives but so far I have only seen this happen if someone tested too early. If you are far enough along to have symptoms and are doubting that your last two periods are periods then you should have a positive by now.

I wonder whether your body is still regulating its cycles after the birth of your second baby? It isn't unheard of that the new normal after a pregnancy is lighter or heavier periods than pre-baby.

Plus, you are on the pill! That again can be a huge factor in influencing your periods (which aren't actually real periods, to be fair, just withdrawal bleeds).

If I were you I'd stop worrying about pregnancy (take a test just before you see the doctor just to he sure), take note of my symptoms and see the doctor. It might be worth making a separate appointment so you have the time to discuss this properly.
Wishing you all the best and a happy outcome, hon! :hugs:


----------



## lovinmummy

You make a fair point.. Thankyou :)


----------



## petitpas

Sorry, I hope I didn't sound patronising. Glad you got my gist :hugs:


----------



## littlejen89

I did 3 pregnancy tests over 3 weeks which were all negative, the last negative was on a sunday and then I had a dream that night that said if I did one the next day it would be positive, well I thought it was a load of rubbish but I bought another pregnancy test that day, I took it and it was positive! Didn't believe it so went and bought another 2 clearblue digital pregnancy tests which said I was 4-5 weeks pregnant. So just proves it doesn't always have to be positive straight away! Anyway have you taken a test to see what's going on? Let us know how it goes :)


----------



## lovinmummy

I was goin to test today littlejen but i couldnt hold onto my wee this morning or numerous times after that.. Might but one today n test tomorrow morning.. Thankyou for replying.. Your experience has mademe feel a little less crazy :/ x


----------



## lovinmummy

Ok so an update lovely ladies. I did a first response hpt yesterday n first thibg this morning n both were negative.. So im assuming im not. But i still want to go to the doctors coz somethings wrong with me. Last night i had constant tummy ache and cramps like i was gonna start my af again.. But it only ended two wks ago??.. My last two afs have been weird tho.. N this morning ive got spots in front of my eyes.. Just feel dizzy n sick :'( over it..


----------



## petitpas

Lovin, I think it is a sensible idea to see your doctor. Please let us know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## taylorxx

The periods being late are caused from late ovulation and that could also make your uterine lining less thick, causing lighter/shorter periods. If you have negative HPTs, chances are you're not pregnant, especially with all of those symptoms.. It's rare but some women will never get a positive HPT because the hcg doesn't register in urine. If you've gotten a positive hpt before, then you'd get a positive hpt if you were pregnant again. If you think you're pregnant I'd go get a quantitive blood test x


----------



## rockabillymom

I would go to the doctor and get blood work done. I was one of the few with False pregnancy tests and I tested 3x when I was 3 monthse pregnant and they all came out negative. I had blood work done 2 monthes later and thats how I found out I was pregnant. So I think best bet is a doc appointment


----------



## megangrohl

I would say not pregnant. For sure get a blood test done at this point. It's a fairly large possibility you could have an ovarian cyst. I had one and I had all the symptoms of pregnancy with it. I was so convinced I was pregnant. I was nauseous and even had leaking nipples! Very late periods - I missed complete cycles all the time. It sometimes causes lighter periods too in some cases. Turns out I had a 2cm cyst on my right ovary. They are very painful, so go and get it checked out ASAP hun. GL


----------

